# Getting internet TV in Cyprus



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys

It is only 25 days until I'm leaving for Cyprus (visiting for a few days in 10)! Things are finally coming together and starting to pack up.

My student accommodation doesn't come with a TV which doesn't really bother me since I watch most of my entertainment, including TV shows online. However, I understand that you cannot use iPlayer etc outside of the UK so was wondering how everyone else does it.

Thanks!
James


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Also, another little question (won't let me edit first post?).

Is there any way in which I can learn simple Greek? I have been learning German for nine years and spent a lot of time immersing myself in it and am practically fluent. I also studied Spanish. Would be nice to try and pick some Cypriot Greek up also since I'm here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jamesellis said:


> Also, another little question (won't let me edit first post?).
> 
> Is there any way in which I can learn simple Greek? I have been learning German for nine years and spent a lot of time immersing myself in it and am practically fluent. I also studied Spanish. Would be nice to try and pick some Cypriot Greek up also since I'm here.


To use iPlayer you need to have a VPN for the UK. Check through the threads on this subject and you will find lots of opinions and details.

You won't find a course for Cypriot Greek but that shouldn't be a problem. We used the Michel Thomas Foundation course to get off the ground:

Michel Thomas Greek

Pete


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Pete. Will check both these things out.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

You can also have a look at the "hola unblocker"


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Will look at that too!

Pete (or anyone) - since that course is just 'Greek' does that not matter? Will I still be understood?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jamesellis said:


> Will look at that too!
> 
> Pete (or anyone) - since that course is just 'Greek' does that not matter? Will I still be understood?


Yes. The differences are like the different accents and idioms you find in the UK. I am told they also vary in different areas in Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> You can also have a look at the "hola unblocker"


Thanks for that one which I haven't heard of. It seems to work very well.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually I'll revise that. It works on my PC but not at all on my tablet.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Actually I'll revise that. It works on my PC but not at all on my tablet.
> 
> Pete


Is it an Android or Apple? I think Hola is Android, Windows and Linux


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> Is it an Android or Apple? I think Hola is Android, Windows and Linux


It's an Android, I wouldn't dream of compromising my pocket with anything Apple!

It installs and indicates it's working but is not. I checked their FAQs and my tablet is listed as one of the many it won't work with.

Never mind. TunnelBear works fine.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's an Android, I wouldn't dream of compromising my pocket with anything Apple!


Good man!

TunnelBear is also very good  

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Personally I use iPortal (5 euros a month) and this allows me to watch BBC and ITV iPlayers. Tol watch live TV I use FilmOn.com which is free and, so long as you have more than about 3mb it is pretty reliable. You can also record programmes from FilmOn, but I think that is about 3 euros a month, otherwise all progs are gratis!


----------

